# The 622 Arrived today, why is my install scheduled for May 14!



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I guess its better than the box arriving 2 weeks after my install date, but what the heck?

If its just a problem with the local crew, why not send the DISH1000 with the box? I can mount the new dish on the pole.

Do you think there is any chance that they will bump up my install date?

Will the VIP622 work if I connect it to the DISH500? I still have about 29 hours to clear off the old receiver.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 622 works fine with a Dish500. You just won't receive the MPEG4 HD channels until you get the Dish1000 installed.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

Nightmare said:


> Do you think there is any chance that they will bump up my install date?


Yes! My bother-in-law was scheduled for May 15th and moved it up to the 6th after receiving the 622.


----------



## jgatlin1 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nightmare said:


> I guess its better than the box arriving 2 weeks after my install date, but what the heck?
> 
> If its just a problem with the local crew, why not send the DISH1000 with the box? I can mount the new dish on the pole.
> 
> ...


Theres a good chance that the install is setback due to a shortage of dp44 switches.


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

I just got my 622 today and my install isn't schedule till May 24th!

So if I have a Dish 500 currently set up it should be pretty easy to install and set up, but I'll just have to wait till they come to install the Dish 1000 to receive Mpeg4 channels? Will they have any problem just activating it over the phone?

-Jeff


----------



## ShockerEngr (Apr 18, 2006)

I got mine in yesterday, and got the install bumped up from the 10th to the 6th.


----------



## bshockley (Apr 21, 2006)

ShockerEngr said:


> I got mine in yesterday, and got the install bumped up from the 10th to the 6th.


Don't mean to hyjack this thread, but ShockerEngr. I assume you went to Wichita State...and probably work for an aerospace company now?

I got TWO 622s (though I only ordered one) and have an install date of May 13th. Not a big deal, since I am getting my master's degree and my last finals (ever!!!) are May 9th. So between now and then, I won't have a whole ton of time to watch TV anyway.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm just wondering. Can various posters tell: How long from the time they first called for the upgrade till they received the 622? Thanks.


----------



## chadh (Mar 9, 2006)

Chandu said:


> I'm just wondering. Can various posters tell: How long from the time they first called for the upgrade till they received the 622? Thanks.


About 5 Weeks. 4 Days before the scheduled install. Installer didn't bring the DPP44 so the install got pushed out another 4 weeks.

Chad


----------



## Gargy (Apr 22, 2003)

Called April 21st due to my 721 seemingly dying (all timers and recording gone, PVR functions not working, and constant lockups, but somehow miracously started working after the 179 upgrade). Anyway I opted to upgrade to the 622 and the tech scheduled me for May 21st. Was told to expect the 622 about 5-7 days prior to install. Told him 30 days without a receiver was a long time, so he offered to send a refurb'd 721 for free if I wanted to send the old one back. April 27th, I received both the refurb'd 721 and the new 622. That gave me a good laugh. I guess maybe I should call and see if I can get the install moved up.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Chandu said:


> I'm just wondering. Can various posters tell: How long from the time they first called for the upgrade till they received the 622? Thanks.


Mine took roughly a month from the time of the call until the time of install. I got the box with the 622 about a week after the call, however. What I found a bit interesting was trying to contact a local D* installer using the website (dealer finder). ALL of the numbers for my area had been disconnected!!! I guess D* doesn't bother to keep the dealer locater section current. I also tried using the phone book and when I actually got through to a local company, they put me on hold for a long time so I hung up and just waited for the initial installer to show up.

I hope your installer is a little more experienced than the kid who did mine. This guy was so young I wondered if he even had a drivers license. On top of that, he had only installed one 622 before and left with the unit waiting for the programming mode stuck on no progress. I had to sort out all of this with tech support. Sorry for getting off track, but I wish they could hire people that actually know what they're doing...


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I called for the upgrade on about April 13 and they set my install for May 14.

The 622 arrived on April 27

I called the 888 number last night and they can not bump my appointment yet. The guy on the phone told me to call back again, he said that they are getting acught up on the installs and hiring new installers to install the 500 systems. This should free up the "good" installers for the 1000s.

I asked him if the 622 would work on the 500 and he said that it would ber 110 and 119 but that it may be a pain to get setup without the HD sat.

I guess I will call a couple more times and see how it goes. I still think that I can install the 1000 by myself.


----------



## ixian (Apr 18, 2006)

Order two weeks ago, install scheduled for May 17th, 622 showed up yesterday. I called but they couldn't bump up.


----------



## bensinc (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm a new Dish customer and my install was scheduled for April 20th.

Just for fun, here comes a rambling, ranting impression of Dish from a new customer who hasn't even gotten service yet:

Of course, the DVR didn't arrive in time. They told me to call if it hadn't arrived a few days before the install date, so I called. Their system asked me to enter my phone number, which I did, and it promptly hung up on me. I tried a couple more times with no luck, so I hit the option for sales instead. Sales, of course, picked up right away. The person I talked to put me on hold, then hung up on me. I called back again and got a different person who told me the DVR was backordered and my install was now scheduled for May 20th, a month from the original date.

April 20th comes by, and at 8am the installer shows up. Dish hadn't bothered to tell them it was backordered.

So now on the 26th, the DVR arrives. I called and asked if my install could be done sooner. Dish seems to only employ people that I can't understand, and they take their calls from what sounds like a loud cocktail party. I'm not entirely sure what all she said, but my install was now delayed to May 22nd.

I waited a few hours and called back, this time I got someone who I could almost understand, and she scheduled my install for May 8th without any trouble.

I'm excited about getting my service installed, but I hope I don't have to talk to them ever again! I thought my local cable company was hard to deal with!

One lesson learned is that if you don't get the answer you want, just call back and you'll get a completely different one.


----------



## ShockerEngr (Apr 18, 2006)

bshockley said:


> Don't mean to hyjack this thread, but ShockerEngr. I assume you went to Wichita State...and probably work for an aerospace company now?


yup recent EE grad from WSU, and working at Raytheon Aircraft


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the responses everyone, whoever replied to my question.

It's posts like bensinc's that give me the heegeebeegees. I'm an aspiring new customer as well, but get anxiety attack at the thought of speking to clueless CSRs. I wonder if Charlie ever randomly picks up the phone and speak with his CSRs, just to check what his customers have to experience.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

acnownzu said:


> I just got my 622 today and my install isn't schedule till May 24th!
> 
> So if I have a Dish 500 currently set up it should be pretty easy to install and set up, but I'll just have to wait till they come to install the Dish 1000 to receive Mpeg4 channels? Will they have any problem just activating it over the phone?
> 
> -Jeff


They won't activate it without canceling install


----------



## Tobar (May 1, 2005)

I called April 1st for the upgrade. Received the 622 one week later and the empty box 2 days later. Install was scheduled for the 26th. The installer swapped the 942 for the 622. I have two dish 500's at 110 129 and 61.5 with excellent reception. Pick up all channels including HD. (not true you have to have a 1000 to pick up HD). Everything went very smooth.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Tobar said:


> ...
> 
> Pick up all channels including HD. (not true you have to have a 1000 to pick up HD). ...


I have had no problems picking up all of the HD channels with the 1000.


----------



## bmichura (Apr 29, 2006)

I recieved mine on April 27, the VP622 was order on March 24 as upgrade on SD 510 DVR. It was to be installed on April 13, but It is now to be install May 12. I thought about installing it on the Dish 500 system. Should there be a smart card in the box or do I use one of the old ones. Thanks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

622 has built-in smart card. The slot is a backup.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

jgatlin1 said:


> Theres a good chance that the install is setback due to a shortage of dp44 switches.


Do you need the dp44 if you already have two lines of coax running to receiver location?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm scheduled for an installation tomorrow. I've been sitting on the 622 for several weeks now. From what I understand, I could have got a closer install if I opted for a non-weekend install. Missing work costs me real $$$, staying home on a rainy Sunday I don't mind so much.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

My install was scheduled for May 23 even though I got the 622 the other day. I called a local installer suggested by an Albuquerque area message boarder and they called Dish, got authorization, and installed my 622 within 2 hours of my phone call to them. Sounds too good to be true but it happened. I don't know the magic behind these install dates but it's not the installers' schedule or the 622availability. So far it's been a perfect machine that's soooooooooooo much better than my problem-plagued 921.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> Do you need the dp44 if you already have two lines of coax running to receiver location?


If you want to pickup 4 sat locations then you'd use a DP*P*44.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

I ordered a lease upgrade from a 942 to a 622 on 4/6/06. Received and installed the 622 on 4/12/06. Received an empty shipping box for the 942 on 4/17/06 and mailed it out on 4/18/06. My account was credited $200 on 4/28/06.

It took one phone call to place the order and three CSR/Tech roulette calls to get it activated.

I've been an E* sub for about 9 months and overall, I'd say it's been an excellent experience.


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

I called and was able to get the install bumped up from May 24th to May 10th.

If the installer puts up the Dish 1000 and the 129 signal is too low for uninterrupted viewing, will I be able to just ask him to re-install the Dish 500 for 129? Or should I ask him beforehand...


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, E*'s standards call for a minimum of 75 signal strength on all DBS slots (65 for FSS). You don't say where you are, but 129 should deliver a stronger signal than the 61.5 except in the Northeast and some parts of southern Florida and southern Texas, IIRC. If you don't get a 75 on all orbital slots, don't let the installer leave until he gets it.



acnownzu said:


> I called and was able to get the install bumped up from May 24th to May 10th.
> 
> If the installer puts up the Dish 1000 and the 129 signal is too low for uninterrupted viewing, will I be able to just ask him to re-install the Dish 500 for 129? Or should I ask him beforehand...


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I called to upgrade my 811 to a 622 on April 13 and have already received my empty box as well as the 622 receiver. The install is due on May 14. I'm fine with that as it is a Sunday morning when I will be off work. 

I have two 500 dishes and the person who took my order said I will not need the 1000 (I'm south of Houston about 60 miles). I already receive HD, and want the 622 for the MPEG4 and DVR. Someone above posted that you have to have a 1000 to receive the MPEG4. Is this correct? Should I request the 1000, or will my two dishes be suffiecient?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

No, if you have dishes pointed at the 110/119 and either the 61.5 or 129 slots, you're all set. The MPEG4 conversion is done at the receiver. As long as you get good signal from 61.5 or 129. your HD will be fine. The confusion about whether a Dish 1000 is needed stems from the fact that you do need 3 orbital slots to pick up all the HD program. Sounds like you're all set. Good luck!


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a relief!! thanks! Things have gone smoothly so far in receiving the receiver, etc. The signals for 110/119 and 61.5 are all fantastic with what I have now. The Houston locals I hear are will possibly be moved either this week or next week.


----------



## bensinc (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a little update after my rant... They didn't show up to install my dish, and when I called they told me the install date was May 22nd. Apparently the person I talked to before was either lying or confused.

I called them back today and cancelled everything. If this is how they handle new customers, I can only imagine what things are like for existing customers.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 622 works fine with a Dish500. You just won't receive the MPEG4 HD channels until you get the Dish1000 installed.


Is that going to be the same with me in East Central Florida? I have a 622 install set for 05/20 and Dish said that I do not need a Dish 1000, and that the 2 Dish 500's WILL work and get the new MPEG4 HD channels. What gives?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Radicalman said:


> Is that going to be the same with me in East Central Florida? I have a 622 install set for 05/20 and Dish said that I do not need a Dish 1000, and that the 2 Dish 500's WILL work and get the new MPEG4 HD channels. What gives?


You are in one of the areas of the country that can barely (or can't at all) see the 129 satellite, so your HD channels will probably come off 61.5, for which the second dish 500 will do nicely.


----------



## rixhd (Jul 14, 2004)

Ordered 622 May 25. Installation scheduled for May 27. Received empty box a couple days later. Received 622 May 2. Activated via computer override on first call May 6. Installation was closed (not cancelled) so installers get paid and I get the 90 day installation warranty in case I need installer assist. Holding 921 return for awhile to confirm 622 operation but so far it has been excellent. I called the regular Dish number and selected the number to activate a receiver.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I think I may try to activate before the guy comes on Sunday. I have the 622 and the signals from 61.5/119/and 110 are all coming in great on my two 500's. With the Houston locals activated today, I'm anxious to get it going. It sounds like this is a pretty simple procedure.



rixhd said:


> Ordered 622 May 25. Installation scheduled for May 27. Received empty box a couple days later. Received 622 May 2. Activated via computer override on first call May 6. Installation was closed (not cancelled) so installers get paid and I get the 90 day installation warranty in case I need installer assist. Holding 921 return for awhile to confirm 622 operation but so far it has been excellent. I called the regular Dish number and selected the number to activate a receiver.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

3 More days to go. I never got around to call DISH back to try and change the install date.

I also didn't realize that I had an install scheduled for MOTHERS DAY! Thanks DISH, I'm sure my mom will understand when I can't see her this Sunday.:nono:


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Mine's scheduled for this coming Friday. Worried they won't be able to get a clear line of sight on the second satellite since it's at a very different direction from the current one, and my house is surrounded by trees.


----------



## bmichura (Apr 29, 2006)

I still waiting for my install.... I had April 14, 2006 install apointment, but no 622. The installer called a day before and I ask him if he was bring a 622 of course, not. I called for another appointment, but May 12 was the first date availble. The 622 came in a week later. May 11, the installer call me to reschedule me, again! May 13 from 8-12N. I AM STILL WAITING!!!! WHAT IS DISH problem? I am long term user. JVC-DVHS, 301 and 510DVR. *I call DISH is check on the appointment.... I GOT RESCHEDULE AGAIN!!! NOW, it Friday May 19. AGAIN, WHAT IS THE PROBLEM, DISH and Charlie? HOW CAN I PROMOTE DISH SERVICE WITH NO SERVICE CALLS. 3 strikes and your out...*


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Nightmare said:


> 3 More days to go. I never got around to call DISH back to try and change the install date.
> 
> I also didn't realize that I had an install scheduled for MOTHERS DAY! Thanks DISH, I'm sure my mom will understand when I can't see her this Sunday.:nono:


Mine was supposed to be installed Saturday but the guy didn't have the right equip so now I'm stuck with Mother's day as well. :eek2:


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

My installed was messed up also and they moved it to Mother's Day...


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Install went off without a hitch.

The installer took down the 500 and put up the 1000. He said I could keep the 500, so maybe I'll save it for an RV.

Checked the signal with the old receiver (942) and it picked up all 3 sats.

I installed the new receiver while he cleaned up the dish install. I connected it just like the 942 using the HDMI cable. ** DISH did NOT include the HDMI cable with the 622, they didn't even sport for a cheap component cable**

We had to reset the box twice before it started the download. It did its little thing while he called to activate the receiver. By the time it was done I had ALL the new HD channels and everything seems to be running fine.

I want to run the OTA signal down the same cable and the installer even gave me two diplexers (DPD2).

I'd give them an 87% on the whole process. 10% off for the 1 month delay and 3% off because the installer didn't have a "fishing" line to pull some cables down from the attic. I need to run the phone over behind the TV and I also planned to drop a line down for the OTA. Now I either Diplex the OTA or go buy a "fishing" cable.


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

My install also went without a hitch. I had the 622 connected when he came, then he went up and installed a Dish 1000 for 110/119 and used my old Dish 500 for 129 (I guess he was aware of the So Cal signal issues with 129).

So far everything is working well with the 622 but I haven't had that much time to play around with it. It's connected via HDMI with optical audio going to the receiver. I was able to record the Clippers/Suns game in HD and watch it a few hours ago.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine was an excellent install yesterday as well. I already had two 500's and was recevig HD with my 811. To install the 622, he had to change out a switch and ran a wire to my TV2. He mentioned the 1000 but had said if he brought that it would have cost me for the install. My reception has been great with the two 500's so far. I had read where rain fade may occur more w/the 500 than the 1000. But yesterday afternoon we had a major rain storm (tornado touched down only a few miles away) with hard rain and even a light hailstorm, but I never lost my signal once. The upgrade has all gone like clockwork for me. It's all good.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Nightmare said:


> ...
> 
> We had to reset the box twice before it started the download.
> 
> ...


My installer said that this was happening with all his 622 installs. For some reason, the 622 doesn't want to easily start the download. You have to reset it several times.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

What cables did you guys get with the 622?

All I got was a s-video cable which is useless. I was hopin for HDMI but at least compnent.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

dpd146 said:


> What cables did you guys get with the 622?
> 
> All I got was a s-video cable which is useless. I was hopin for HDMI but at least compnent.


I know of no one posting on this forum that got a either a component, DVI or HDMI cable with the 622. The 942 came with a lot more cables and I kept them all when I sent it back.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

dpd146 said:


> What cables did you guys get with the 622?
> 
> All I got was a s-video cable which is useless. I was hopin for HDMI but at least compnent.


Yea, no HDMI cable but I had bought one for my DVD player and since my TV only has one DVI input it went to the 622. It's been working fine so far but it's only been a couple of days.

My installers, a brother team called the Dish Guys from Manchester, NH, were very knowledgeable and efficient and the install went great, about 30 min all together until we got to the check switch problem (which now looks like it might be a systemic problem with 622's).


----------

